# Slow Internet Explorer and Delay in Text



## HeinekoKaze (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello, I am new here because usually I do not need to resort to this to fix a computer. I am fixing my girlfriend's mom's HP Mini running Windows XP. The problem she is having is that when she uses internet explorer it is incredibly slow and words take a long time to appear after they are typed. I suspected malware and scanned the computer with Avast, that found 21 threats and quarantined them. The problem not being fixed the computer has now been scanned with VundoFix, MalwareBytes, Spybot Search and Destroy, AdAware SE, most of these programs finding something. CCleaner has also been used. The following day Avast found another dozen threats. The problem is still not resolved, here is my Hijack log from WinPatrol. Log created by WinPatrol [FREE Edition] version 16.1.2009.1:16.1.2009.1 Scan saved at 11:35:45 PM, on 7/30/2009 Platform: Windows XP SP3 Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Build 2600) MSIE: Internet Explorer (7.00.6000.16876) Boot mode: Normal Running processes: C:\WINDOWS\system32\smss.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\WIDCOMM\BLUETOOTH SOFTWARE\bin\btwdins.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWSERVICE.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\IDT\WDM\stacsv.exe C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\Avira\ANTIVIR PERSONALEDITION CLASSIC\sched.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\Avira\ANTIVIR PERSONALEDITION CLASSIC\avguard.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\AESTFltr.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYNAPTICS\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYBOT - SEARCH & DESTROY\TeaTimer.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\Shared\hpqWmiEx.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\Avira\ANTIVIR PERSONALEDITION CLASSIC\avgnt.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\firefox.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\HP\DIGITAL IMAGING\SMART WEB PRINTING\HPSWP_CLIPBOOK.EXE C:\PROGRAM FILES\BILLP STUDIOS\WINPATROL\WINPATROL.EXE C:\PROGRAM FILES\BILLP STUDIOS\WINPATROL\WINPATROLEX.EXE C:\PROGRAM FILES\Avira\ANTIVIR PERSONALEDITION CLASSIC\avwsc.exe R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.Yahoo.com R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mail.live.com/default.aspx?n=1030907335 R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157 R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157 O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl Class - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AESTFltr]%SystemRoot%\system32\AESTFltr.exe /NoDlg O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh]C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher]C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Mobile Broadband]c:\SWsetup\HPQWWAN\HPMobileBroadband.exe /TrayMode O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence]C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray]C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol [FREE Edition]]C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe -expressboot O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe]C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer]C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe O11 - Options group: [Java (Sun)] Java (Sun) - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin O11 - Options group: [] - O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome O14 - IERESET.INF: SEARCH_PAGE_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch O14 - IERESET.INF:HKCU, Start Page = %START_PAGE_URL% O14 - IERESET.INF:HKLM, Default_Page_URL = %START_PAGE_URL% O14 - IERESET.INF:HKLM, Default_Search_URL = %SEARCH_PAGE_URL% O14 - IERESET.INF:HKLM, Search Page = %SEARCH_PAGE_URL% O14 - IERESET.INF:HKCU, Search Page = %SEARCH_PAGE_URL% O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_11) - http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_11-windows-i586.cab O16 - DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} (http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/polarbear/ultrashim) - http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/polarbear/ultrashim.cab O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_06) - http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_06-windows-i586.cab O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_11) - http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_11-windows-i586.cab O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_11) - http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_11-windows-i586.cab O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\muyipigu.dll O21 - WPDShServiceObj - WPDShServiceObj Class - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus Scheduler - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus Guard - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe O23 - Service: Application Management - - C:\WINDOWS\System32\appmgmts.dll O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe O23 - Service: hpqcxs08 - Hewlett-Packard Co. - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqcxs08.dll O23 - Service: HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service - Hewlett-Packard Co. - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqddsvc.dll O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqWmiEx.exe O23 - Service: HP Network Devices Support - Hewlett-Packard Co. - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\HPSLPSVC32.DLL O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager - Macrovision Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter - - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe -service -config C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\jqs.conf O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe O23 - Service: Net Driver HPZ12 - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZinw12.dll O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.dll O23 - Service: Audio Service - IDT, Inc. - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\stacsv.exe --- Additional WinPatrol Info --- Default Browser: Windows® Internet Explorer - Internet Explorer version 7.00.6000.16876 MSIE: Internet Explorer (7.00.6000.16876) Firefox 3.0.8 installed in C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox. 12 IE Cookies in Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\Kate Sasso\Cookies\ 0 Mozilla Cookies in Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\Kate Sasso\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\6bzzps24.default WP00 - HKLM\CS1: BootExecute = autocheck autochk * WP00 - HKLM\CCS: BootExecute = autocheck autochk * WP00 - HKLM\CS2: BootExecute = autocheck autochk * WP01 - HKLM\CS1: PendingFileRenameOperations = \??\C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\aegen.dll.tmp WP01 - HKLM\CCS: PendingFileRenameOperations = \??\C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\aegen.dll.tmp WP02 - HKLM\CCS: Command = C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe WP03 - Windows Automatic Update = 4:Automatically download recommended updates for my computer and install them. WP08 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix: Default = http:// WP08 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\Prefixes: www = http:// WP16 - ActiveX: {03F998B2-0E00-11D3-A498-00104B6EB52E} [MetaStreamCtl Class] C:\PROGRAM FILES\VIEWPOINT\VIEWPOINT EXPERIENCE TECHNOLOGY\AXMETASTREAM.DLL 3, 2, 2, 26 WP16 - ActiveX: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} [Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEGITCHECKCONTROL.DLL 1.7.0069.2 WP16 - ActiveX: {19916E01-B44E-4E31-94A4-4696DF46157B} [InformationCardSigninHelper Class] C:\WINDOWS\system32\icardie.dll 7.00.6000.16876 WP16 - ActiveX: {22D6F312-B0F6-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95} [Windows Media Player] C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpdxm.dll 11.0.5721.5145 WP16 - ActiveX: {25336920-03F9-11CF-8FD0-00AA00686F13} [HTML Document] C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll 7.00.6000.16890 WP16 - ActiveX: {2933BF90-7B36-11D2-B20E-00C04F983E60} [XML DOM Document] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll 8.100.1048.0 WP16 - ActiveX: {2D360201-FFF5-11D1-8D03-00A0C959BC0A} [DHTML Edit Control Safe for Scripting for IE5] C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\Triedit\DHTMLED.OCX 6.01.9234 WP16 - ActiveX: {3050F819-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} [HtmlDlgSafeHelper Class] C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll 7.00.6000.16876 WP16 - ActiveX: {48123BC4-99D9-11D1-A6B3-00C04FD91555} [XML Document] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll 8.100.1048.0 WP16 - ActiveX: {55136805-B2DE-11D1-B9F2-00A0C98BC547} [Shell Name Space] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll 7.00.6000.16890 WP16 - ActiveX: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} [WUWebControl Class] C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuweb.dll 7.2.6001.788 WP16 - ActiveX: {6BF52A52-394A-11D3-B153-00C04F79FAA6} [Windows Media Player] C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmp.dll 11.0.5721.5260 WP16 - ActiveX: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} [MUWebControl Class] C:\WINDOWS\system32\muweb.dll 7.2.6001.788 WP16 - ActiveX: {75565ED2-1560-4F15-B841-20358DE6A0D1} [ImageControl Class] C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfimgvwr.ocx 2.0.0.1 WP16 - ActiveX: {8856F961-340A-11D0-A96B-00C04FD705A2} [Microsoft Web Browser] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll 7.00.6000.16890 WP16 - ActiveX: {88D969C0-F192-11D4-A65F-0040963251E5} [XML DOM Document 4.0] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml4.dll 4.20.9870.0 WP16 - ActiveX: {88D969E5-F192-11D4-A65F-0040963251E5} [XML DOM Document 5.0] C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\OFFICE11\msxml5.dll 5.20.1087.0 WP16 - ActiveX: {CA8A9780-280D-11CF-A24D-444553540000} [Adobe PDF Reader] C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroPDF.dll WP16 - ActiveX: {CD3AFA76-B84F-48F0-9393-7EDC34128127} [AUDIO__MP3 Moniker Class] C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmp.dll 11.0.5721.5260 WP16 - ActiveX: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} [Shockwave Flash Object] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash10b.ocx 10,0,22,87 WP16 - ActiveX: {ED8C108E-4349-11D2-91A4-00C04F7969E8} [XML HTTP Request] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll 8.100.1048.0 WP16 - ActiveX: {F5078F32-C551-11D3-89B9-0000F81FE221} [XML DOM Document 3.0] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll 8.100.1048.0 WP16 - ActiveX: {F5078F33-C551-11D3-89B9-0000F81FE221} [Free Threaded XML DOM Document 3.0] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll 8.100.1048.0 WP16 - ActiveX: {F5078F36-C551-11D3-89B9-0000F81FE221} [XSL Template 3.0] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll 8.100.1048.0 WP16 - ActiveX: {F6D90F11-9C73-11D3-B32E-00C04F990BB4} [XML DOM Document] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll 8.100.1048.0 WP16 - ActiveX: {F6D90F16-9C73-11D3-B32E-00C04F990BB4} [XML HTTP] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll 8.100.1048.0 WP16 - ActiveX: {05589fa1-c356-11ce-bf01-00aa0055595a} [ActiveMovieControl Object] C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpdxm.dll 11.0.5721.5145 WP16 - ActiveX: {1D2B4F40-1F10-11D1-9E88-00C04FDCAB92} [ThumbCtl Class] C:\WINDOWS\system32\webvw.dll 6.00.2900.5512 WP16 - ActiveX: {1FBA04EE-3024-11d2-8F1F-0000F87ABD16} [Toolbar Extension for Executable] C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll 6.00.2900.5512 WP16 - ActiveX: {52A2AAAE-085D-4187-97EA-8C30DB990436} [HHCtrl Object] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hhctrl.ocx 5.2.3790.4110 WP16 - ActiveX: {8856F961-340A-11D0-A96B-00C04FD705A2} [Microsoft Web Browser] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll 7.00.6000.16890 WP16 - ActiveX: {A9AE6C91-1D1B-11D2-B21A-00C04FA357FA} [LW Identities] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msident.dll 6.00.2900.5512 WP16 - ActiveX: {AE24FDAE-03C6-11D1-8B76-0080C744F389} [Microsoft Scriptlet Component] C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll 7.00.6000.16890 WP16 - ActiveX: {CA8A9780-280D-11CF-A24D-444553540000} [Adobe PDF Reader] C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroPDF.dll WP16 - ActiveX: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} [Shockwave Flash Object] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash10b.ocx 10,0,22,87 WP16 - ActiveX: {E5DF9D10-3B52-11D1-83E8-00A0C90DC849} [WebViewFolderIcon Class] C:\WINDOWS\system32\webvw.dll 6.00.2900.5512 WP32 - Hidden File: C:\boot.ini WP32 - Hidden File: C:\hiberfil.sys WP32 - Hidden File: C:\IPH.PH WP32 - Hidden File: C:\ntdetect.com WP32 - Hidden File: C:\ntldr WP32 - Hidden File: C:\pagefile.sys WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\winnt.bmp WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\winnt256.bmp WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdplayer.exe.manifest WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default.LOG WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM.LOG WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY.LOG WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software.LOG WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system.LOG WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\TempKey.LOG WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\userdiff.LOG WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezsidmv.dat WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\logonui.exe.manifest WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncpa.cpl.manifest WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwc.cpl.manifest WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Restore\filelist.xml WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sapi.cpl.manifest WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsLogon.manifest WP32 - Hidden File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest WP32 - Hidden File: C:\Documents and Settings\Kate Sasso\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\index.dat WP32 - Hidden File: C:\Documents and Settings\Kate Sasso\Local Settings\Temp\etilqs_5JLQSlbjUk9FdulE72O8 WP32 - Hidden File: C:\Documents and Settings\Kate Sasso\Local Settings\Temp\ferretsoft\FerretAdvertCacheIndex WP33 - File Type .AVI: [Video Clip]C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe /prefetch:8 /Open %L WP33 - File Type .BAT: [MS-DOS Batch File]%1 %* WP33 - File Type .CAB: [Cabinet File]C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe /idlist,%I,%L WP33 - File Type .CAT: [Security Catalog]rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenCAT %1 WP33 - File Type .CHM: [Compiled HTML Help file]C:\WINDOWS\hh.exe %1 WP33 - File Type .COM: [MS-DOS Application]%1 %* WP33 - File Type .CMD: [Windows NT Command Script]%1 %* WP33 - File Type .DOC: [WordPad Document]C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE %1 WP33 - File Type .EML: [Internet E-Mail Message]C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe /eml:%1 WP33 - File Type .EXE: [Application]%1 %* WP33 - File Type .INF: [Setup Information]C:\WINDOWS\System32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1 WP33 - File Type .JS: [JScript Script File]C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe %1 %* WP33 - File Type .LOG: [Text Document]C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1 WP33 - File Type .MSI: [Windows Installer Package]C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe /i %1 %* WP33 - File Type .MID: [MIDI Sequence]C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe /Open %L WP33 - File Type .MP3: [RealNetworks Rhapsody Music Subscription Service]C:\Program Files\Rhapsody\rhapsody.exe %1 WP33 - File Type .PIF: [Shortcut to MS-DOS Program]%1 %* WP33 - File Type .REG: [Registration Entries]regedit.exe %1 WP33 - File Type .RTF: [Rich Text Document]C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE %1 WP33 - File Type .SBS: [Spyware supplemental file]C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe %1 WP33 - File Type .SCR: [Screen Saver]%1 /S WP33 - File Type .TXT: [Text Document]C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1 WP33 - File Type .URL: [Internet Shortcut]rundll32.exe ieframe.dll,OpenURL %l WP33 - File Type .VBS: [VBScript Script File]C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe %1 %* WP33 - File Type .VBE: [VBScript Encoded Script File]C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe %1 %* WP33 - File Type .WSF: [Windows Script File]C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe %1 %* WP33 - File Type .WSH: [Windows Script Host Settings File]C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe %1 %* WP33 - File Type .XLS: [Microsoft Works Spreadsheet]C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\wksss.exe %1 Memory currently in use: 53% Physical Memory Free: 479,480 KB Paging File Free: 2,016,028 KB Virtual Memory Free: 2,055,816 KB -- End of file If anyone can help it would be much appreciated, thank you! ~Heineko


----------

